
Ask HN: Would you pay for zero config JavaScript dev? - k2052
Awhile back I hacked together a project called Hactar (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Hactar-js&#x2F;hactar). In a nutshell, it parses code (javascript projects) and automatically configures dependencies. If you use ES6 it will add and configure babel, add CSS and it will add Webpack, start requiring SVG files and it will add a SVG Webpack loader etc.<p>I never really had time to further develop the idea. It has sat gathering dust since the weekend I hacked it together.<p>Recently, seeing stuff like Kite (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kite.com) pop up has made me wonder if there would be a commercial market for this sort of thing. What says the HN community? Is it worth pursuing this further?
======
na85
Is the js ecosystem that bad that people can't manage their dependencies?

Honest question.

~~~
redmaple
yes! js tooling sux ballz

